# A discussion about pigment inks versus dye inks



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Please keep in mind that you may be having great results using inks that are not pigmented with JPSS. The user may in fact be doing other types of transfers and they may in fact require the use of pigmented ink. So please qualify that. I would hate to see someone buy a dye ink printer and find that it has limited use. Then they would have to buy another unit for other transfers and there are many. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

LOU we have been telling them this and that this is only test


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

 okay i have been reading and reading and reading and i am still confused about this printer process and how to choose which to do......i am wanting to purchase the imprintables wharehouse package that has the cutter and the heat press and i want to know what printer to get to go with it and if it is pigment ink that is used???? see i am really confused if anyone wants to take a stab at this


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

HI I would go with any printer that us pigment for this is the better choice.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



badalou said:


> Please keep in mind that you may be having great results using inks that are not pigmented with JPSS. The user may in fact be doing other types of transfers and they may in fact require the use of pigmented ink. So please qualify that. I would hate to see someone buy a dye ink printer and find that it has limited use. Then they would have to buy another unit for other transfers and there are many. Lou


 
Lou, every time I write it, that info is included. Please see:



girlzndollz said:


> I do remind folks, the *test* I am doing *with Canon dye ink* is *only with Jetprosofstretch*. If folks use this paper, and they are interested in trying their own ink, they may find their tests will go just as well.
> 
> If someone wants to do *Dark shirts, *with say* Ironall Dark, *they will *Have to use Pigment ink, *as that is what *is needed for Dark papers, *and *other light papers*.


 
No worries, we are just as worried that someone will take it upon themselves to apply the tests results to *Papers Not Being Tested*. They would be wrong to do so, but people can and do make mistakes like that, and we all realize that. 

That is the drawback to any ink that works with Jetpro that isn't pigment ink. If someone wants to use ANY other paper, they will need the two inks, and what is the sense of that. For folks working only with Jetpro, that maybe use vinyl for darks, this is a great discovery. Could save them from having to buy other inks. 

Okay, have a great day all!!


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

what is us pigment?


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

do i scream amatuer or what??????????


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mmagdesigner said:


> okay i have been reading and reading and reading and i am still confused about this printer process and how to choose which to do......i am wanting to purchase the imprintables wharehouse package that has the cutter and the heat press and i want to know what printer to get to go with it and if it is pigment ink that is used???? see i am really confused if anyone wants to take a stab at this


 
Pigment ink is tried and true. Dye ink with ONLY Jetprosofstretch is only in testing still. It is doing perfectly fine in the wash tests, but 7 washes, even with two being bleached, isn't alot of washes under it's belt yet, IMO.

If you will be using Jetprosofstretch paper only, you have to make your own judgement call regarding how comfortable you are with the results to date, at this stage. If you will Ever use ANY other paper besides JPSS, then you need to stay with Pigment Ink.

It depends on what you plan to use as paper, and how comfortable you feel with the early test results of JPSS and dye ink. Also, only two dyes have been tested so far, the Claria dye from Epson, and the Canon dye ink. If you use a different printer and different dye, you would be the first one, so you would be the tester of that ink, and you would be the one to let us know if that ink works as well as the two Ivan and I are testing. 

I hope that helps you see what is involved before you make your decision.

Pigment = tried and true. (Can use with all papers, even for darks)
Claria and Canon dye ink - only with JPSS = testing is going very well.
Other dye ink = unknown.

The dye ink test we are doing works best for the JPSS user who never uses another paper, and either does not do dark shirts, or uses plastisols or vinyl for dark shirts (when using cottons, and user doesn't outsource).

Does that help?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Heat Press Transfer Network if you go here there is lot of infore on T-shirt printing and Lou will help you out if you would like more infor on pigment He was sales men for Epson


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

LOL, pigment ink is color - like gel - encapsulated in resin that melts under the heat of the press. Dye ink is water soluable, pigment ink is water resistant.

Here's a thread from Lou showing the results of prints in water, with great dialogue on the topic:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t23066.html#post137624


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

you guys rock!! you just can't beat having professional friends!! i love this forum and i am sooo glad that i joined yes that is going to be so helpful.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

okay in reading that i am leaning towards the pigment ink..even though there is speculation that it causes cloggs in the printer it sounds like that is the way to go


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Not to de-rail this "JPSS paper and inks thread" too far over into a pigment vs. other inks thread, but....

Pigments are the Standard Ink with the most Versatility in the inkjet process, as it works with all of the papers on the market. 

If you do a search on pigment ink and clogging, you will return many threads relating to that issue. Clogging seems to come into play often when a printer isn't used regually. I don't have any clogs with my OEM carts and c88 and I do not run it everyday.

Folks switch over to bulk systems and re-fill carts to save money on ink costs. Bulk ink/CIS systems, not run regularly, seem to suffer much more clogging than re-fill carts. 

To make this choice, you need to figure out your print volume requirements, and what works best. For high volume daily printing = CIS, to still save money and print with less volume and not run into clogging headaches = re-fill carts, the most expensive ink choice = OEM carts, unless barely printing. 

But, a good refill cart system with carts and ink is about the same as a full set of OEM carts for a printer like c88 or c120. Look up durabrite you're fired, and follow Melissa's experience with Durabrite color shifting and the re-fill carts she chose. Good reads there, very helpful. Good luck to ya!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mrdavid said:


> HI I would go with any printer that us pigment for this is the better choice.


And I totally agree.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

I use pimented ink in my epson printer for all my transfers too. I have used a hp printer in the past and the ink was dye based and washed out. ..... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



COEDS said:


> I use pimented ink in my epson printer for all my transfers too. I have used a hp printer in the past and the ink was dye based and washed out. ..... JB


True, true... but... this thread's focus is on what inks work with Jetprosofstretch.... not really about how dye ink washes out of _other _transfer papers, which is absolutely true, and you are correct. I, too, have experienced the same problem with the dye ink, and that's why I have a c88+ now.

But, Jetprosofstretch is showing a color fastness with dye inks that OTHER papers do not show. 

Your post did turn on a lightbulb. Do you still have that printer?? It would be very interesting and helpful (and contribute to the thread topic) to do a test with an HP printer and JPSS, to see if JPSS can work it's wonder with that ink as well. Just wondering....


----------



## moroni00 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Thanks... with this information.... I'm trying to figure out what will Ink I will use in t-shirt... I'm a newbie here


----------



## moroni00 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Thanks for the info


----------



## moroni00 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Thanks for the info about the link


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mmagdesigner said:


> what is us pigment?


To find a good explanation, I just Googled Pigmented Ink and this link came up. It puts it into understandable language. 
Difference between standard dye-based ink and pigmented ink

Pigmented is the way to go if your doing garment transfers. (with JPSS paper) Many Epson printers use Pigmented as OEM inks. 

Although I don't own anything from this company, they get good reviews and if I were in the market for a transfer printer I would look at them .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------

